# Best waders?



## Seegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

Our whole duck club has had problems with Cabelas super mag 1600 waders. They seem to all crack right in the top crease in the foot. Any suggestions for warm durable waders?

Thanks.


----------



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

Lacrosse waders are the best on the market, IMO. They are warm and durable. I know guys that hunt 50+ days out of 60 of the season wearing these waders and are on their 5th season. Check out these:

http://www.basspro.com/LaCrosse-SuperTu ... /10201549/

http://www.basspro.com/LaCrosse-SwampTu ... 806563533/


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess I was going to say the Super Mags, I've had mine for 3 years with no issues. I guess its something I need to look out for. If its not wear and tear bring it back to Cabelas and see if they will stand behind them, they have a similar policy to Scheels where if the product fails they will replace it.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Never had a problem with any Hodgman waders.

On my 10th season with my 3.5 mm/1000 gram, and 7th on a pair of 5 mm/1200 gram (only wear these when it's COLD)


----------



## petey333 (Aug 18, 2013)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> I guess I was going to say the Super Mags, I've had mine for 3 years with no issues. I guess its something I need to look out for. If its not wear and tear bring it back to Cabelas and see if they will stand behind them, they have a similar policy to Scheels wear if the product fails they will replace it.


I've also had the Super Mags 1600 for 2 and a half years and not a single problem with them. I even ripped the knee a little bit, my own fault, and still no leak. Also very warm, good for this area.


----------

